
GitPlex – browse code in Git repository like in IDE - robinshen
https://www.gitplex.com
======
carussell
Sourcegraph is also working on a similar service.

Also: unless you've okayed the name with the Git folks, you're going to need
to change the name. Git is trademarked, and they are no longer allowing just
anyone to use the mark without first seeking permission. (GitHub, GitLab, and
others have been grandfathered in.)

See [https://public-
inbox.org/git/20170202022655.2jwvudhvo4hmueaw...](https://public-
inbox.org/git/20170202022655.2jwvudhvo4hmueaw@sigill.intra.peff.net/)

~~~
Viper007Bond
The usage of "Plex" also confused me as to what this was.

~~~
robinshen
Not a native English speaker. In my dictionary "plex" has the meaning of "many
things". Also I heard of googleplex. And the software manages many git
repositories, so I use the name "GitPlex".

~~~
ComputerGuru
There’s a good chance the commenter you replied to meant confusion with Plex
the streaming media server, too.

~~~
Viper007Bond
Yep.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Are you by chance the same viper007bond from wp-hackers I knew 10+ years ago?

~~~
Viper007Bond
Yep, there's only one of me. :)

------
robinshen
It parses source code of popular programming languages so that user can search
symbols, jump to symbols, show/search outlines in every revision of the
repository.

Currently supports Java/JavaScript/C/C++/CSharp/Python/Go/PHP/R/CSS/LESS/SCSS.

~~~
czardoz
This should be on the homepage in big bold letters

~~~
robinshen
Good idea. Make it appearing on home page now, :)

------
WhitneyLand
You could benefit by throwing up a 60 second walkthrough video. I know it’s
not a complex concept to grasp, but it would help ensure people can check it
out quickly, without missing any of the highlights you might point out,

~~~
alkonaut
Even that should be the second level in. If it says “watch this 60 second
video we’ll explain it” they better already have teased me with something.

I’d make a 6 second animated gif with some key feature (picture of UI, key
feature invoked e.g navigation to symbol). Being a gif means it can auto play
which a video shouldn’t.

------
chris_wot
This webpage is rather unreadable on an iPhone. White text on an image with a
partially white image seems a might problematic to me...

~~~
OutsmartDan
After browsing the website on said iPhone, I still don’t know what your
product is, looks like, or does. There’s no screenshots besides the videos but
I’d rather not watch videos to learn about something.

~~~
robinshen
It is a self-hosted Git repository manager. Updated web site to make this
explicit.

------
alkonaut
Please make version control systems pluggable if you make a larger scope
product. For a source nav product building it “on” git is fine. But once it
has builds, issues etc it would be great if it also supported other version
control systems. This is the biggest flaw of some of the existing players (e.g
github).

I have high hopes that git will be replaced by something better, but the more
products there are built on top of it, the harder it gets.

~~~
richardwhiuk
Pluggability is very hard. Different version control systems have entirely
different concepts of revisions.

It's very obvious, and much worse, when an IDE has plugins for VCS, as often
the VC concepts aren't mapped well. When original git integration came out it
was often terrible, because it forced git to behave like SVN.

I'm not saying we should tie ourselves into a single VCS, but tight
integration has lots of benefits, and pluggabilty while maintaining those
benefits is harsh bordering on impossible.

------
brucephillips
> Analyzes commit history for intuitive commit query

I'd work on the copy on the home page if I were you. This isn't a valid
English sentence.

~~~
raldu
It seems that either the whole copy has been written with Google Translate or
the whole _page_ has been _generated_ to target specific SEO keywords.

------
steveluo9
I love this feature: source browsing with cross reference. It's fantastic. I
hope GitHub can also provide this long time ago, but it seems that they are
too slow to add new features.

Now, most of the git products provide one-stop project management features,
such as issues, discussions, docs, continuous integrations, any plan to add
those features in GitPlex?

~~~
robinshen
Thanks for the kind words. My next priority is to add issues to GitPlex, and
then builds. I worked on a continuous integration system for more than ten
years, and have some lessons learned to be put into GitPlex.

------
feikname
I like the fact that everything loads really fast and the file encoding is
informed.

~~~
robinshen
Thanks for trying. I spent a lot of time improving the performance, and it
works pretty fast for very large repositories such as Linux, Chrome, etc.

------
swsieber
> Free for up to ten users

I couldn't find any more billing information. Is there anything?

~~~
robinshen
$20 per year per user for additional seats: For more information:
[https://www.gitplex.com/purchase](https://www.gitplex.com/purchase)

~~~
swsieber
Ah, just found it.

Clicking through the button labelled "Free for 10 users" was a bit confusing
though, mostly because with a button with that text, I was expecting to see
mention of other plans.

~~~
robinshen
Makes sense. Updated the web site to point to purchase page for this button.

------
PleaseHelpMe
This is nice. I really love this. However, it is lacking demo for pull
requests and I wonder what happen to the tree graph if there are too many
branches.

~~~
robinshen
Please check here for pull request demo:
[https://dev.gitplex.com/projects/gitplex-
docs/raw/1.0/video/...](https://dev.gitplex.com/projects/gitplex-
docs/raw/1.0/video/iterative-review.mp4)

As to tree graph for too many branches, can you please elaborate?

Thanks!

~~~
PleaseHelpMe
The link you gave me responded with :

``` Object Not Found Unable to find blob path 'video/iterative-review.mp4' in
revision '1.0' ```

About tree graph for too many branches, please take a look at an example, such
as
[https://dev.gitplex.com/projects/tensorflow/commits](https://dev.gitplex.com/projects/tensorflow/commits).
You can see on the left of the commits, there is a tree. I just want to know
if we have a lot branches, how the UI handle that :)

~~~
robinshen
Sorry, correct video link here: [https://dev.gitplex.com/projects/gitplex-
docs/raw/1.0/video/...](https://dev.gitplex.com/projects/gitplex-
docs/raw/1.0/video/pull-request.mp4)

As to tree display for many branches, GitPlex will abbreviate the line with
arrows like below: [https://dev.gitplex.com/projects/gitplex-
docs/blob/1.0/image...](https://dev.gitplex.com/projects/gitplex-
docs/blob/1.0/images/many-branches.png)

------
elygre
Does thos work alongside an existing git solution (such as GitLab), or is it
an alternative/replacement?

~~~
robinshen
It is an alternative/replacement, and we plan to add issues/builds in future
versions.

------
israrkhan
very nice. It would be nice to have similar features on github, right now I
have to clone the repository and use gitk.

------
stevebmark
This looks pretty bad, hard skip, but I have been desperately wanting this as
an IDE plugin for my IDE of choice. I would gladly pay for a plugin that let
me fully review pull requests entirely in my IDE. Comment, approve, see hooks,
etc. Nothing like that currently exists.

~~~
codeisawesome
Could you elaborate on what looks bad about it?

